

Any simple payment API other than Paypal?  - vicngtor

I was looking through the docs of Paypal and Amazon and their Payment APIs are very complicated. Is there any simple and cheap payment solutions out there like Braintree where I can just integrate their API seamlessly into my rails app?<p>(Braintree requires me to talk to their sales representative and I don't know how that will turn out).
======
fastspring
You can learn about the SaaSy API here: <http://saasy.com/features.php#nine>

Unlike the others, SaaSy is all-inclusive.

------
volandovengo
alertpay is another

------
lclaude01
WEPAY offer a simple payment API

